#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> just what i need: for my efforts, someone has subscribed me to an svn feed where all the commit messages are in Cyrillic. I'm hoping this commonly-used phrase doesn't mean 'commit message' in russian
<hads> dspam seems to work okay after some annoying setup.
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> anyone know who runs http://www.nzmediastudies.org.nz/ ?
<chilts> there is a contact email in the whois ... of course, that might mean nothing :)
<snail> found contact details in wayback machine and phoned them.
<snail> they didn't know
<snail> yes, it was someone on our campus
<hads>  Hmm. Child just mashed the keyboard and made all the colors inverted.
<hads> X restart fixed that. Wonder what magic key combo that was.
<ajmitch> using compiz?
<hads> Yeah, "Normal Effects" uses compiz correct?
<hads> Yeah, a ps shows it running
<ajmitch> there's a negative plugin which might have been hit
<ajmitch> all windows is super-m, current window is super-n
<snail> what's super on a sane keyboard?
<ajmitch> usually has the windows logo on it
<hads> Or "command"
<hads> That opens the messaging indicator for me
<ajmitch> right, I think it shares the same keybinding, super-n works on a single window for me
<hads> Interesting, super-n works for me with chromium focused but not gnome-terminal
<hads> Probably was that that was activated somehow then.
<mwhudson> huh
 * mwhudson inverts xchat for a while for giggles
<snail> is DNS selectively br0ked for anyone else?
 * ajmitch hasn't noticed any issues
<ajmitch> what's breaking for you?
<snail> http://victoria.lconz.ac.nz/ is resolvable from only some machines
<snail> it should resolve to http://202.36.233.41/
<ajmitch> resolves from here
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-01
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> security.ubuntu.com seems to be getting nicely hammered at the moment
<ajmitch> because openjdk is so large?
<ibeardslee> and new kernel
<ajmitch> wonderful
<ibeardslee> my lucid server at home (telstra clear) has been downloading updates since about 8am
<ibeardslee> yay .. and my workstation just started applying updates
<mwhudson> sigh
 * ajmitch has a whole lot of other updates to apply, but they're from nz.a.u.c
<ibeardslee> yeah a good bunch came from there as well .. but from telstraclear still slow as hell
 * ibeardslee really needs to remove the ubuntu-server package from his server .. the server kernel doesn't like the CPU
<ibeardslee> will wait 'til I'm at home for that!
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-02
<Fwb2700> Hello
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-03
<karora> morning :-)
<ajmitch> almost :)
<ojwb> hmm, mythtv seems to have deleted all its recording rules
<hads> Not seen that before
<ojwb> i guess i may have clicked the wrong button, but it seems surprising if there's a simple "delete all the rules" without confirmation
 * ojwb decides to poke the logs
<ojwb> oh hang on
<ojwb> the rules are there, but aren't showing any upcoming recordings
<ojwb> and restoring the previous database backup didn't help there
<ojwb> hmm, i don't see the rules in mythfrontend, but I do in mythweb
<ojwb> aha, new kernel version, so the hand built module for the DVB-T stick needs rebuilding
<ojwb> yes, that seems to have fixed it
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> good morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Morning
<ojwb> hads: the mythtv issue turned out to be a newer kernel which meant the hand built module for the dvb-t stick wasn't working
<ojwb> the db was actually fine
<hads> Ah
<hads> Annoying that
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-04
<Fwb2700> Hello
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-05
<Fwb2700> Hello
<ikonia> hi, how's NZ looking at the moment, EU news is reporting a good turn around
<Hoggs> Eh, it's probably sugar coating a sad story
<ikonia> still that bad
<Hoggs> The whole situation is being managed amazingly well
<Hoggs> there's tons of international support which is helping a lot
<Fwb2700> But it's still bad
#ubuntu-nz 2011-03-06
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yeah morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> cold one too
<snail> morning
<snail> ikonia: if you want to help, see #eqnz
<chilts> morning
<hads> Morning
<hads> Bugger. Seems my chromium profile is bung.
<hads> Submitting a form causes it to use 100% CPU and lockup the interface for 20 seconds.
<hads> Clearing cache and history doesn't seem to fix it. Moving the profile out of the way does.
<ajmitch_> that's not good
<ajmitch_> you'd usually think that clearing the private data should kill it
<hads> Aha, missed clearing saved form data.
<hads> That fixed it
<hads> I guess it was doing something weird with sqlite
<hads> Just copying back the profile and will see if clearning only the form data fixes it.
<hads> Yeah, clearing just the saved form data fixes it.
<snail> hads: my money is on badly escaped '%' characters causing sqlite to do the wrong kinds of matches
<hads> Something like that sounds plausable
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-27
<codepal> damn, afternoon already?
<ibeardslee> morning
<codepal> morning
<codepal> gotta make some time to rebuild my Precise testing partition....
<ibeardslee> you run it in dual boot?>
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> wow, all early birds today
<codepal> ibeardslee, yes with 10.04
 * ajmitch is still wishing he could crawl back into bed
<codepal> I'm also running Win XP with X SSH to debian6
<Atamira> morning
<codepal> the Win XP is my main machine, cause I love working with my wacom tablet...
<codepal> and haven't got it working on 10.05 / Precise
<codepal> s/10.05/10.4/
<codepal> hi Atamira o/
<codepal> just finished some cool jquery stuffs -- http://freebiesaround.com/
<ibeardslee> I have some cheap tablet I got off firstin or 1-day or something .. although was problematic pre-10.04, it has 'just worked' since then
<codepal> the posts are filtered using AJAX
 * ajmitch should know better than to stay up late 2 nights in a row
<codepal> mines a serial wacom, Intous2
<codepal> ajmitch, how late?
<codepal> I'm regular, bed @ midnight
<ajmitch> 3AM monday morning, then about 2AM this morning :)
<codepal> hope it was important
<codepal> you'll need sleep, even coffee / V doesn't help with regular late nights
<ajmitch> oh I know
<codepal> off load some work?
<codepal> ;-) delegate
 * ajmitch should be fine for today
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<thumper> samsung galaxy SIII, 1080p screen and quad core...
<thumper> hmmm
<ajmitch> announced or available?
<hads> Announced
<hads> http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/27/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-full-specs-1-5ghz-quad-core-1080p-display-ceramic-case/
<hads> 4.8" is getting relatively big for a pocket.
<hads> I wonder if it will be plain Android and able to update OTA or if it will be Samsungised
<mwhudson> 1080p in a phone?
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> shame about that reflection on the screen
<hads> heh
<hads> My main issue with the latest Android devices is that they use MTP/PTP rather than USB Mass Storage, and Linux support for it isn't that great.
<hads> I have a hard time transferring files to my phone now.
<ojwb> hmm, is there really another somes-matiu island near gisborne?
<ojwb> http://nz.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=-38.7062888257918~178.04859447479248&lvl=16&dir=0&sty=r&form=LMLTCC
<ibeardslee> haha bing
<ojwb> they've labelled the big island in wellington harbour Rangiwaea Island, which is actually in the bay of plenty
<ojwb> ibeardslee: it's pretty terrible in general, except it has much better quality aerial imagery
<ojwb> at least for the bits of NZ I've looked at
<mwhudson> i see google maps has stopped suggesting that if you're driving north of wellington you should go up the hutt valley and take the akatarawa hill road
<mwhudson> which it was doing around xmas
<ajmitch> the towns that it chooses to highlight as you zoom in are interesting choices
<mwhudson> at certain scales it definitely wants to label lake taupo with "waikato"
<mwhudson> oh haha
<mwhudson> "hawke bay"
<mwhudson> i also don't think the island of island bay is called ruapuke
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-28
<mwhudson> what the heck?
<mwhudson> have they just scattered the island names around at random?
<snail> mwhudson: my guess is that their processing has been thrown off by either macron-containing names or slash containing names
<ibeardslee> or general ignorance?
<snail> ibeardslee: that is a possibility that that cannot be ruled out
<ojwb> hmm, google maps walking directions just suggested I walk down a no exit side street and back in the middle of a route
<mwhudson> BETA!
<G> ojwb: everyone knows that NZ has no pedestrian crossings :P
<thumper> stabby
<G> In case noone saw, looks like Raspberry Pi release is 7pm tomorrow our time
<lifeless> cool
<G> they haven't gone out and said it, but the hints and retweets certainly seems to point to that is what is happening
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena
<codepal> my first laptop provided to deliberately spread ubuntu
<codepal> I chose Lubuntu 11.04 for an elderly man who *just wants to download music*
<codepal> so glad to  spread the awesome
<codepal> Clementine is the music player, Chromium & Firefox as browsers
<codepal> vlc for video
<codepal> & LibreOffice just in case he needs to do some letters
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> why clementine?
 * chilts uses cplay, a lovely curses interface
<codepal> it has a nice interface
 * ibeardslee uses banshee, tried to to back to rhythmbox (default with 12.04) but that misses too many features that are in banshee
<codepal> loads of music search engines
<codepal> and I like it ;-)
<codepal> reminds me of Amarok
<codepal> have you tried clementine 1.0.0 ?
<ibeardslee> no I haven't .. just looking at their page now .. seeing if it has anything that would make me want to switch
<codepal> they have cross-platform too...
<codepal> which is a way to encourage people who see it to install the windows version
<ibeardslee> no android
<ibeardslee> which is the only reason I'd need something cross platform ;)
<codepal> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/wiki/PortableDevices
<codepal> you can copy to portable devices
<codepal> I don't see why Andriod would be any different
<ibeardslee> I meant running it on android
<codepal> oh
<codepal> I see
 * codepal compares screenshots....
 * codepal decides he's chosen the right player
<codepal> lubuntu had a whole bunch of stuffs that I decided he wouldn't ever use
<codepal> uninstalled audacious, sylpheed etc, etc
 * ibeardslee should make more effort into trying new things
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-29
<G> hads: disappointed in sudden change in sales tact of RPi?
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> G: I was, but it does make a lot of sense for them
<ibeardslee> ordered mine from http://nz.element14.com/raspberry-pi/raspbrry-pcba/sbc-raspberry-pi-model-b/dp/2081185, although there is a 38 lead time on those.
<ibeardslee> $48.26+GST
<snail> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owen_Wilkes made the front page of wikipedia over night...
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> mornin
<chilts> morning
<codepal> morning
 * codepal hopes ajmitch got an early night ;-)
<thumper> morning
<thumper> hmm... this channel is now one of four that start #ubuntu-
<codepal> any suggestions for a screwed up 10.04, I installed updates that are giving me segmentation faults on nm-applet & other things...
<thumper> that I have open
<codepal> I'm thinking dpkg --force-downgrade *.deb
<codepal> for some files, but maybe a kernel downgrade would help in this case instead?
<ajmitch> thumper: only 4?
<chilts> *cough* one-upper *cough* :-p
<chilts> sorry, only messing, I had to :)
<codepal> I stuck with LTS because I wanted my wacom tablet to work
<codepal> I had it working
<codepal> now I have no reason to use 10.04, cause it's broken
 * codepal considers upgrading to next LTS
<snail> thumper: I'd start by reinstalling all currently installed packages...
<codepal> I've no network connection to reinstall with....
<thumper> codepal: well that blows
<thumper> unfortunately I don't actually know that much about ubuntu :)
<codepal> yea, I'd have to create a script for all the packages I want to reinstall, download that on another machine ( maybe my debian 6 box )
<codepal> then move those debs over to the faulty 10.04
<codepal> it's doable, but messy
<ajmitch> boot off live cd, get networking going there, mount & chroot your actual installation, fix it, ???, profit
 * ajmitch got to do that recently when switching out a hard drive in the laptop
<codepal> ajmitch, that's probably my problem
<codepal> I switched this SSD out of a desktop machine to laptop
<codepal> but when I put it back in the desktop
<codepal> it's still got no networking, gonna try the live-cd route first
<ajmitch> you shouldn't need to take it out to fix it, but getting segfaults on things is a bit interesting
<codepal> a bit? - I don't find it interesting at all
<ajmitch> oh it's interesting, just not desired :)
<codepal> darned inconvenient when it's my main ubuntu LTS that's not working.....
<codepal> I let you know if I make progress
<codepal> if I don't, well, I'll probably sit in a puddle of despair for a couple of days
<ajmitch> or just ask, I'm sure someone has an idea of how it could be fixed
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<G> ibeardslee: (argh powercut) that price is +GST?  oh gosh, and I thought it looked like a notbad deal...  and yeah, I agree in teh long run it's great for the project, just a pity that they changed it last minute
<ibeardslee> G: yeah +GST
 * ajmitch hopes that shipping isn't extra on top of that
<ibeardslee> nope
<ibeardslee> it's included
<G> ibeardslee: I couldn't (and still can't) see anything on that page that says +GST, pretty bad imo
 * ojwb wonders if there's any connection between this element14 and the element14 which was part of Acorn's later history
<G> ibeardslee: ahhh I see, add to cart, check cart = GST magicly appears... at least places like PB Tech are pretty open and forthcoming that GST is extra
<ojwb> maybe they typically supply to businesses
<ojwb> but it would be clearer to mention it alongside the price even so
<G> ojwb: yeah, but even places that supply to businesses and exclude GST have in the footer "Prices exclude GST"
<G> ojwb: RS are good citizens too and make it pretty clear: http://newzealand.rs-online.com/web/p/single-board-computer/7166400/?origin=PSF_352187|fp
<ojwb> element14 don't quote their GST number prominently either
<ojwb> and the "pricing" section of the faq doesn't mention gst
<G> ojwb: I was just going to say that, their FAQ/Help pages don't mention
<G> bad way to go about it imo
<ojwb> yeah
<G> I'd prefer to buy from RS, but RS' NZ & AU sites don't mention the RPi
<G> might fire them off an e-mail and ask
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-01
<hads> G: Not disappointed in the outcome, I am disappointed that they were originally emailing saying we could distribute and then just stopped responding. Had to find out about Farnell/RS along with everyone else.
<G> hads: yeah, I think in the end of the day it'll be good, but it's not great to be sent around a circle of sorts
<G> hads: I'm just glad I went to the soccer instead of personally 'experience' the launch :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> I suppose I should kill & restart compiz
<ajmitch> 1.2G & still swapping in
<codepal> I can report success
<codepal> very good morning to all
<codepal> I'm now running 11.10 with my serial Intous2 wacom tablet, awesome
<Atamira> morning
<hads> compiz is a hog isn't it. Not beating thunderbird here at the moment though.
<ajmitch> hads: yeah it was a bit of a memory leak - after the desktop displayed again it released ~900MB of memory
<ajmitch> however I haven't logged out since installing the latest packages from precise
<chilts> morning
<codepal> success! gimp 2.7.5 on ubuntu 11.10
<codepal> whew, what a mission
<codepal> now to get my bluetooth headset working....
<ibeardslee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/beta-1/
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-02
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-03
<ojwb> the hutt river is bank-to-bank and very brown
<ojwb> even past the banks in some places it seems
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> a Pentium 200 is 64MB of RAM takes a while to boot from the systemrescue CD
<ajmitch> CD drive is probably a little slow as well
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> and of course wipe is not that fast either
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> such a beautiful day today
 * ibeardslee , doubting, looks out the window
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: it's only a little damp here :)
<ojwb> it was cloudy and misty when ibeardslee said that, but now the sun is shining
<ibeardslee> it's been going off and on today
#ubuntu-nz 2012-03-04
<snail> mōrena
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> seems like even windows in a VM isn't immune to suddenly breaking without warning, came to my desk to see it complaining & wanting to do a system restore :)
<chilts> morning
<chilts> yikes, I'm getting married in less than two weeks! :)
<snail> chilts: being married is great, one no longer has to stress about the wedding
<chilts> heh, yeah, I think that happens a lot
<chilts> I'm looking forward to having more time to do other things, but looking forward to the day itself (can't do anything more then)
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10789863
<mwhudson> i want a cotton candy for $48
<ojwb> morning
<lifeless> mwhudson: so back country eh?
<mwhudson> lifeless: just trying to find a route i once drove to show to a friend
<lifeless> mwhudson: tried osm ?
<mwhudson> lifeless: no, maybe i should have though
<mwhudson> (i beat google maps into submission in the end)
<mwhudson> mmm, osm is better on locations but worse on roads
<ojwb> patches welcome!
<chilts> ojwb: do you do Open Street Map stuff?
<chilts> I keep meaning to do it, but Java puts me off and as far as I remember the JavaScript editor is pretty bad
<chilts> I'd love to make a good one in JS for them, but I can't afford the time
<ojwb> i haven't for quite a while
<ojwb> the javascript one had improved quite a lot last time I used it
<chilts> oh right, so you just log in and go
<chilts> that would be useful
<ojwb> there's a C or C++ one too, which wasn't bad but a bit rough in places
<ojwb> but that's quite likely to have evolved too
<chilts> wonder if they have an API
<ojwb> yeah, there is
<chilts> hmm ... http://www.openstreetmap.org/ or http://www.openstreetmap.org.nz/
<chilts> wonder if the data is the same, or who has the 'master' copy
<ojwb> the latter is some local OSM user(s), but I don't think they've done much with it
<ojwb> it should be the same data
<chilts> "You need a Flash player to use Potlatch, the OpenStreetMap Flash editor. You can download Flash Player from Adobe.com. Several other options are also available for editing OpenStreetMap."
<chilts> :(
<chilts> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Editing#The_top_two <- Flash and Java
<ojwb> oh, it was flash not javascript
<chilts> yeah :(
<chilts> nope, no mention of JavaScript on that page at all
<ojwb> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Merkaartor is the one I used mostly
<chilts> ojwb: what the smallest, easiest, most miniscule thing you can do on OSM to make an edit (ie. a good test for a JS editor)?
<ojwb> add a point feature, I guess
<chilts> like a postbox or something?
<ojwb> yeah
<chilts> I see my street isn't correct since it's been extended recently
<ojwb> if you mean for testing, I think there's a sandbox
<chilts> righto, cool
<chilts> well, I guess I'll have a play in April sometime :D
<chilts> oh, and merkaartor looks like it's in Lucid and wants to install 74MB, which I'll try later on
<chilts> lots of QT4 stuff
<ojwb> i don't see anything about a sandbox, perhaps I'm confused
<ojwb> but it's usually not hard to find a missing postbox or tree or ...
<G> chilts: ojwb: (jumping in the convo blind not having read backlog) but there is a NZ Mailing list that is discussing getting LINZ data properly imported
 * ojwb knows
<G> chilts: http://groups.google.com/group/nzopengis?hl=en.
<chilts> yeah, but I'm more interested in being able to edit the map easily ... which I don't think is possible yet (without using Flash)
<chilts> or Java
<chilts> ie. rock on up to a website and start editing - nothing to install
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-25
<olly> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> how come you up at 5am olly ?
<olly> Atamira: i was awake so i got up
<olly> not sure why i was awake
<Atamira> i was woke up..but stayed in bed until i had to get up
<Atamira> woken*
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> how long does stuff usually take to go from X-proposed to X?
<ajmitch> if you mean for a release like quantal, 7 days
<ajmitch> but that's to -updates
<ajmitch> I don't think the move from raring-proposed to raring-updates should take long at all, but I don't know details
<ajmitch> s/raring-updates/raring/
<olly> X = precise in this particular case, though I'm curious in general
<olly> i probably do mean -updates
<ajmitch> ok, so standard period is 7 days
<olly> oddly, it shows as uploaded 6 days ago now but I'm sure it was uploaded before then
<ajmitch> the development release also has -proposed but that's a bit different
<olly> anyway, I'll keep an eye on it
<olly> thnaks
<ajmitch> 7 days also depends on the package being tested & signed off by someone
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<kcj> How are we all?
<ajmitch> trying hard to see my screen, the days are getting shorter
<kcj> Yeah.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<kcj> Morning.
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> so, ubuntu as a rolling release...
<ibeardslee> as long as the LTS stays stable
<ajmitch> that's the point pretty much, that the LTS is kept as the main release
<ajmitch> long discussion started on the ubuntu-devel list about it today
<ibeardslee> that's the way I reckon it should happen .. stable LTS other 'releases' are bordering on "development", the "let's see how this goes and see it it'll fly in an LTS"
 * ajmitch is trying to wade through the thread at the moment :)
<ibeardslee> encourage the average home/enterprise user to stick with the LTS
<ibeardslee> bleeding edgers roll with the rolling release
<ibeardslee> .. my not so humble opinion
<hads> Sounds quite good to me.
<olly> morning
<olly> sounds like debian to me...
<ajmitch> though it might be debian with monthly snapshots of testing
<snail> what we need is to select distro by section: LTS + rolling games; LTS + rolling java; ...
 * thumper avoids commenting
<thumper> morning BTW
<ajmitch> thumper: now that's not fair :)
<thumper> I have too much prior knowledge
<thumper> and shouldn't comment
<thumper> but I agree that rolling releases are the correct approach
<thumper> how else are we going to avoid running out of letters
<lifeless> I've been saying for years that debian should stop 'releases'
<thumper> I predict a naming scheme change prior to Z
<thumper> well, there will still be LTS releases
<thumper> like debian stable, no?
<ajmitch> that's the current suggestion, yes
<lifeless> yeah, I'm more radical
<ajmitch> always install from the latest known-good daily image?
<ibeardslee> I wouldn't be expecting daily changes on a rolling release cycle
<lifeless> ajmitch: right
<lifeless> ibeardslee: why not?
<ibeardslee> well not as "we must release something today" type daily changes
<lifeless> ibeardslee: I don't know what that means.
<snail> lifeless: there's pressure to have at least one new package to update every day once you move to a rolling schedule
<lifeless> snail: there is?
<snail> lifeless: it's one of the standard arguements against rolling release cycles
<lifeless> snail: but its an argument against something that doesn't exist?
<snail> we see it quite a bit on wikipedia
<lifeless> snail: people want to edit a page a day?
<snail> lifeless: there are people who want to update the numbers in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_viewed_YouTube_videos on a daily basis
<lifeless> snail: lol, wow.
<lifeless> snail: so consider a distro rolling release; the idea is that you make many small -careful-, -correct- changes
<lifeless> each change gets CI tested and promoted
<lifeless> and its not 'land in trunk, go to 20M users'
<lifeless> its then staged through several successively larger populations looking for errors until it reaches everyone
<snail> indeed
<snail> but there are some things that are inherently dynamic
<lifeless> most users would get batches of things coming through that pass full validation together
<snail> things like spam filter data; maps of the world; TZ data;  etc etc
<lifeless> only canary populations would get full frequency of updates.
<snail> notice that most of that is data, not code
<lifeless> sure; but that can also break stuff, so should be in the same regime.
<lifeless> And TBH if you look at commercial virus scanners, for isntance - they push that out in realtime.
<lifeless> So, I'm not sure why you wouldn't want those things propogating rapidly and efficiently.
<ibeardslee> oh you do want that, and security updates
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-02
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-03-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> monring
<olly> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-25
<mwhudson> i wonder why apt is trying to access archive.ubuntu.com over ipv6
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> mutter mutter stupid 'upgraded model' laptops that are less compatible than the original
<ibeardslee> new model X1 Carbons suck
<hads> The T440s is great, except for the touchpad - it sucks.
<ibeardslee> so I have heard from one of the guys here
<ibeardslee> the original X1 Carbons were much better.
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: what's changed in the new carbons?
<ibeardslee> new track/touchpad with now proper buttons
<ibeardslee> changed the keyboard, dropping the capslock (putting home/end there instead)
<ibeardslee> no SD slot
<ibeardslee> no physical Function keys, gone for adaptive touch screen keys instead .. that's what I'm having problems with
<mwhudson> oh right, quite major changes
<ibeardslee> full hdmi port, ethernet adapter (instead of relying on USB adapter)
<ibeardslee> yeah
<mwhudson>  adaptive touch screen keys ?  so they are along the bottom of the screen or something?
<mwhudson> oh hw ethernet sounds like an improvement at least
<ibeardslee> still at the top of the keyboard
<mwhudson> still, i'm hoping to keep this laptop going for at least another year so ...
<ibeardslee> sort of .. requires an adapter to get to the rj45
<olly> no capslock sounds like a killer feature to me
<olly> though odd place for home/end
<ibeardslee> double tap shift and you have a caps lock, just no physical key
<olly> ugg
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<Atamira> moring
<Atamira> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-27
<ibeardslee> oh dear .. morning
<ibeardslee> and hey look trusty beta 1 is out
<ibeardslee> hmm although http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/ still just has alpha 2
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> 24 hours without coffee
<mwhudson> time for a hit i think
<ibeardslee> surviving?
<mwhudson> more or less
<mwhudson> i'm only doing this so that coffee is a more effective jetlag cure next week :)
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-28
<olly> any recommendations for noise cancelling headphones? (that work with ubuntu, and are available in NZ, to keep this almost on topic)
<olly> the cicadas are getting to me...
#ubuntu-nz 2014-03-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-26
<ibeardslee> morning all
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-03-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-01
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-02
<olly> morning
<G> hads: wow, damn Element 14, nice idea CCing them in your e-mail, makes a Reply All tempting ;)
<hads> G: Do it :) He's the NZ manager, I've been abusing him all morning.
<hads> I'm sure it doesn't help as sadly, I have no option except to keep dealing with them. I guess they know that...
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-03
<G> hads: yeah, captive audience/etc :(
<ibeardslee> they making the getting Pi3 difficult?
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> ibeardslee: THe Pi is difficult in general.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-03-06
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-28
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-01
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-03-02
<thumper> o/ olly
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-26
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-27
<thumper> morning
<thumper> hmm...
<thumper> well, you know what I mean
